# Computer fans



## melluvssnakes (Jan 22, 2012)

Does anyone run computer fans in their enclosures to help modify/control temperature on hot days? Would anyone care to post pics? I need to run one in my beardie enclosure (I think). Just can't quite figure out how to hook it up.


----------



## saximus (Jan 22, 2012)

I helped a friend hook one up in his incubator to get more constant temps. The easiest thing to do it just buy a plug pack ($20 from Jaycar or Dick Smith) and hook the wires to the fan. The good thing about this is you're only playing with low DC voltage and if you get one of those plug packs that have variable voltage you can run the fan at different speeds too


----------



## melluvssnakes (Jan 23, 2012)

Awesome, thanks Saximus!


----------



## Crystal..Discus (Jan 23, 2012)

This is just a few shots of what I've got set up. It's only 12V and easy enough to set up (cheap too.)


----------



## saximus (Jan 23, 2012)

What's the bottom photo of Crystal?


----------



## Crystal..Discus (Jan 23, 2012)

Manual fan speed controller


----------



## melluvssnakes (Jan 23, 2012)

Crystal, how is it hooked up to power? Did you have to get an inverter?


----------



## junglepython2 (Jan 23, 2012)

Be careful, fans will generally destroy your thermal gradient and warm you cool spot. They won't cool your beardie down in the same was as a human as they can't sweat.


----------



## mattyg (Jan 23, 2012)

i made a similar thing for a cabnet that had running laptops on display, i used a old phone charger to power the fan


----------



## melluvssnakes (Jan 23, 2012)

I want to suck the hot air out, not put cold air in. I'm using a 20w bulb and the temp is way too high. I can't really put more ventilation in the hot end, so was hoping to put the fan on top of the mesh to draw some of the heat out


----------



## junglepython2 (Jan 23, 2012)

melluvssnakes said:


> I want to suck the hot air out, not put cold air in. I'm using a 20w bulb and the temp is way too high. I can't really put more ventilation in the hot end, so was hoping to put the fan on top of the mesh to draw some of the heat out



If it gets to hot during the day, it will be easier to turn the heat source off altogether.


----------



## Ozzie Python (Jan 23, 2012)

why not just put your heating on a timer and turn it off during the hottest part of the day?


----------



## melluvssnakes (Jan 23, 2012)

That's what I'm already doing and it's still a little warm for my liking


----------



## Shaggz (Jan 23, 2012)

I am interested in how they were wired also, My idea is to run a couple as extraction fans running off a thermo so that they kick in when it reaches a certain temp


----------



## Recharge (Jan 23, 2012)

molex (computer power plug) to 3pin fan connector for computer fans (yes this is a link) $4

12v plugpack with a molex connector $17

fan speed controller 

computer fans come in a wide range of sizes, with or without led's (including UV)
PC Case Gear: Fans and Cooling 
Welcome to CoolPC.com.au

fans fans FANS!! 

all can be ordered in Australia


----------



## melluvssnakes (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks Recharge, that's awesome


----------



## SteveNT (Jan 23, 2012)

melluvssnakes said:


> Does anyone run computer fans in their enclosures to help modify/control temperature on hot days? Would anyone care to post pics? I need to run one in my beardie enclosure (I think). Just can't quite figure out how to hook it up.



Havent read the thread but mate fans work through evaporative cooling. If you have sweating snakes the world needs to know. Otherwise you are just pushing air around.


----------



## Recharge (Jan 23, 2012)

that would be true if the ambient temp is the same as the tank tamp, if there is a difference, there will be a cooling or heating factor.


----------



## SteveNT (Jan 23, 2012)

My bad. I live in an open air environment. The saltwater tank cools evaporatively but only needs top ups with fresh. The snakes are locals so even the extreme local temps are within their range. We got it easy.


----------

